# My ITB Setup!



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*ITB Setup*

Finally got mine finished!!!!








-16v Mani cut at 16 deg with 3" extensions that have been blended.
GSXR1000 ITB's connected with 4 2" sections of 2" silicone hose & hose clamps. Injector bungs have been tapped and plugged.
50mm 3" Velocity Stacks connected with 1" sections of hose same as above. "They fit nice & tight""
BBM 20V fuel rail, with 1.8t 30lb injectors.
It will be going on my rebuilt 16v Abf running megasquirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by wobvintage3 at 6:25 PM 2-15-2007_


_Modified by wobvintage3 at 8:42 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: My ITB Setup! (wobvintage3)*

i dig the guage on the end of the rail, where would one come upon one of those? 
looks great man


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice. Where did you get the stacks from, and how much were they?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For another ITB'd car in NOVA


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Thanks guys








it turned out pretty nice I think.. 
Here is a breakdown of what went in to it..
- 2" alu. tubing $20
- Welded to lower manifold & blended $340
- BBM Fuel Rail without fittings $115 (Thanks John)
-Throttle boddies GSXR 1000 EBay $75 
-Silicone hose $24 (cant remember where)
- Velocity Stacks $87 shipped http://www.elettra.com.au/spinnings/new_page_1.htm
-Adj pressure reg. already had (made by holley for acura )
Note: I just drilled and tapped it out for the fitting)
-Gauge already had from summit 
(needed because the reg. is adjustable)
- AWB 317cc injectors $40 shipped (Thanks Savwko)
-Fittings I already had from previous setup...
-Pipercross PX 600 Twin 600 Side draft filter $96 Shipped
from http://www.truechoice.com
http://www.truechoice.com/images/pip_px600.jpg
Total cost = $777, oh my.. That must mean this project will be filled with lots of luck.. Good thing, because I will need it...








I know that may seem high, but if you compare to the alternative its only about half and is complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Megasquirt is almost completely wired up except the coil (Hint/Hint)







, and the lc-1 wideband...




_Modified by wobvintage3 at 11:42 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

awsome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

electra is the goods nice to see an aussie product making it half way round the world


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

Couple update pics on the ITBS/Project...





_Modified by wobvintage3 at 6:35 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Clean install! Whens it gona be runnin around NoVa?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Soon Dean







Really clean install










_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 12:39 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Thanks fellas







Special thanks to Matt for getting me up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to have it n the road in a couple of weeks, and finished by the end of March


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice.
How did you mount the air filter base plate to the velocity stacks? Weld them on? Did you use the Piper base plate, or make one?


_Modified by xr4tic at 6:48 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

I did use the piper base plate, and just used a couple dabbs of epoxy and sealant to hold/seal..


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

what did you do for the throttle cable to work?


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

I used a mountain bike brake cable, housing and cable end adjusters. I used a cantilever brake cable bolt on one side of the gas pedal to clamp down on the cable. You will need to add an extra spring to the throttle linkage for good return.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

what rad hoses are those? where can you get them?


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

Summit racing... they are made by Mr. Gasket. Make custom rad. installs a cinch!


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

any updates on whether this thing is running?


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

Yep... its running, but not on the road yet. 
It is only one part of the overall project. It is pretty much a complete resto with, new paint, interior, suspension, shoes etc. etc.. etc.. 
I wasnt sure if I was going to start a thread with everything in mk2 forum, in here, or even at all. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

is this thing running and driving yet?


----------

